# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef 1400L Nuno e Raquel

## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Após alguns problemas, finalmente o aqua esta a funcionar bem! Ainda a um para resolver (Algas) que com o aumento dos vivos a pereceram e não tem dado tréguas mas estar a ir num bom sentido.

Deixo aqui o setup:

Aqua C 500 x L 100 x A 63 x Es 15mm  1400L

110 kg de rocha viva Indonésia e primuim fiji

120kg de área de coral 4mm

Sump C 90 x L 35 x A 40 

Reservatório de reposição com bóia de nível magnética  319L
Osmose  Aqua medic easyline

Reservatório de TPA  85L

Reactor de Kalk  alimenta-se do reservatório por gravidade, funciona só a noite activado por uma válvula incorporada no reactor, esta ligado a uma bóia de nível magnética

Iluminação  2 HQI 150w 14 000K + 2 T5 54w 10 000K, Actincas 2 x 54w + 6 x24w (2 x 24w + 2 x 54w reguláveis 0 a 100%) e iluminação nocturna

retorno - Iks Taifun 12500L/h close loop, válvulas anti retorno pneumáticas

Circulação interna  2 Vortech MP40w

Aquecimento  3 x 300w controlado por termóstato Osaka
Refrigeração  Ar condicionado

Escumador feito a medida  alimentação directa do aquário por gravidade + 2 bombas venturi ocean runner PH2500 + 2 difusores de ar

Ozonizador  Aqua medic 200mg/h 

Control  Iks Aquastar com: 1 Sonda de PH, Sonda de ORP que activa o ozonizador baixa de 275mv, Sonda de temperatura para compensação dos valores das outras sondas e 1 régua de tomadas. 

Sal Tropic Marin Pró Reef

Testes realizados com Tropic Marin Expert Testset

Aguardo as vossas opiniões e dicas em possíveis melhorias.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

um projecto 5 estrelas...ta mesmo muito bacano o aquário, tira fotos mais pormenorizadas do sistema para colocares aqui :Pracima:  

os meus parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Marco Augusto

os meus parabens, está muito original  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sem duvida um aquário estremamente original, deve dar um ambiente suberbo a essa sala.  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Ja tens vivos??? coloca a lista de corais, invertebrados e peixarada que tenhas neles, para nao falar desse refugio que passa no meio.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço e coloca fotos mais detalhadas para o pessoal ver mais perto.

----------


## Jose Amaral

Boas, lindo aguardamos mais fotos.

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

:Olá:   os meus parabens o aquario esta super original.
Continue e ponha mais fotos pormenorizadas.
Um abraço.  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Obrigado a todos  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  em breve colocarei mais fotos. 

Tiago o centro não é um refugio, mas sim aquário onde alguns peixes passam de um lado para o outro, Com tempo também quero ter corais na ponte. Estou a montar um refugio na sump.

A minha lista de habitantes:

4 Amphiprion ocellaris (2 casais)
1 amphprion clarkii
1 amphiprion percula

1 Forcipiger

1 Pomacanthus semicirculatus Adulto
1 Pomacanthus semicirculatus Juv

15 Chromis viridis

2 Paracanthurus Hepatus
1 Zebrasoma Scopas 
1 Zebrasoma Flavescens
1 Zebrasoma Gemmatum
1 Acanthurus Tennentii
1 Acanthurus Pyroferus
1 Acanthurus Olivaceus

5 Lysmata amboinensis

2 anémonas Quadricolor (ocellaris)
1 carpete anémona (clarkii)

1 Discosomas Verdes 
1 Discosomas vermelhos pinta azul
1 Discosomas vermelhos
1 Discosomas stripe azul
1 Discosomas Fiji stripe
1 Discosomas azul com pintas
1 Discosomas azul 
1 Discosomas roxo, 
3 Lobophyton-Leather Mushroom
1 Recordea yume laranja
1 reodactis

2 Platygira sp
1 Duncanopsammia axifuga
1 Montipora verde

Equipa de limpeza Varios

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tem piada que a última vez que vi este aquário estava exactamente na mesma e vi-o num site de uma loja online!!! Tenho ideia de ter sido no início do ano passado...

http://www.custom-reef.com/projectos.php?Lang=PT

Das duas uma, ou o aquário está na mesma ou enganaste-te na foto que colocaste.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  Diogo 

A foto não é a mesma  :yb668:  , nesta podes ver um peixe na ponte e mais alguns corais. No entanto esta foto também já tem uns meses, já tinha dito que em breve, em principio no fim de semana vou colocar fotos do equipamento e do aqua actuais.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Nuno,
moro perto de ti e caso fosse possível gostava de ver este magnifico projecto

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> olá Nuno,
> moro perto de ti e caso fosse possível gostava de ver este magnifico projecto


 :Olá:  

nao há problema nenhum, envia MP para combinar  :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

Parabens, o projecto é muito original.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Após algumas alterações as tubagens concegui finalmente colocarem o refúgio no lugar. Não é o tamanho ideal mas é o único espaço disponível, li em qualquer lado que mais vale ter um pequeno do que não ter nenhum.

Aproveitei e tirei umas fotos ao refugio, sump e algum do equipamento tipo bomba de retorno, escumador, sistema pneumático, reactor de kalk etc. O copo do escumador foi lavado ontem e colocado uma garrafa limpa ontem também, da para ver quanto tira por dia.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fogo mas que enleio de tubos!! ta *****  :Palmas:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Magnifico, 5*.
Parabens :yb677:   :Pracima:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas,

Está fixe o teu aqua. No entanto, e corrige-me se estou errado, parece-me ver em alguns tubos, braçadeiras normais de latão (chapa). Se realmente o são, vais ter problemas porque passados uns tempos vão enferrujar e podes vir a ter problemas com as pingas, com frerrujem, que possam cair na Sump.

Se estou errado, peço desculpa.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Boas,
> 
> Está fixe o teu aqua. No entanto, e corrige-me se estou errado, parece-me ver em alguns tubos, braçadeiras normais de latão (chapa). Se realmente o são, vais ter problemas porque passados uns tempos vão enferrujar e podes vir a ter problemas com as pingas, com frerrujem, que possam cair na Sump.
> 
> Se estou errado, peço desculpa.


 :Olá:  


É verdade, as abraçadeiras são mesmo de chapa. Algumas tem alguma ferrugem o que é normal principalmente nesta fase em que a alterações e cai sempre alguma agua em cima das abraçadeiras. Tem que ser mudadas. Futuramente com menos alterações, estando mais secas elas devem de durar tanto como a mangueira de silicone.

 No meu primeiro aqua tive abraçadeiras 100% Inox da wurth ainda tenho para aqui algumas, não gostei! Para alem de serem mesmo muito caras, acabam por ficar calcinadas tornando-se impossíveis de desapertar.

----------


## Michael Alves

Ta Fixe este aqua , gosto muito , continua com o bom trabalho

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Tem um design muit interessante o teu sistema, e com muito potencial.

Parece-me que tens um Fish Room só para o material, mas onde ? Andar de baixo ou mm por trás ?

Nessa passagem consegues ter circulação "normal" ?

Abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

> [COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]É verdade, as abraçadeiras são mesmo de chapa. Algumas tem alguma ferrugem o que é normal principalmente nesta fase em que a alterações e cai sempre alguma agua em cima das abraçadeiras.


Viva 

Então deves mesmo ter cuidado. Penso que já li aqui no forum, a história de um membro, não me recordo quem, que teve vários problemas por causa da ferrujem de, salvo erro, um parafuso que tinha enferrujado.

Eu costumo usar as de plástico que os electricistas usam para atar os fios. É claro que sempre que precisares de mexer nos aparelhos, tens que as cortar e voltar a colocar. É chato, mas pode evitar problemas.

No entanto, cada caso é um caso e pode ser que nem tenhas problemas :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Nuno.

Ainda não tinha visto o teu aqua. Está um projecto arrojado e muito bonito.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Boas.
> 
> Tem um design muit interessante o teu sistema, e com muito potencial.
> 
> Parece-me que tens um Fish Room só para o material, mas onde ? Andar de baixo ou mm por trás ?
> 
> Nessa passagem consegues ter circulação "normal" ?
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá:  

Não é bem um Fish Room mas é o meu cantinho só para o material. No andar de baixo mora um vizinho  :yb665:   por isso não dava e por trás do aqua tem uma janela virada para a rua.

 O equipamento esta na lavandaria, foi difícil convencer a minha pequena mas lá consegui apoderar-me do o espaço com 35cm que fica por traz da porta  :HaEbouriffe:  

Tenho tudo numa coluna vertical assente numa estrutura de alumínio. É um sitio muito bom para ter a sump porque tenho uma torneira com agua e um esgoto lá perto. Gosto de ter fácil acesso e visão de todo o equipamento. Também elimina por completo qualquer ruído na sala onde esta o aquário principal. Não gosto nada de barulhos nem para mim nem para os meus peixes.

O equipamento eléctrico esse esta todo na sala, algum esta por traz dos sofás (aquastar, controladores das vorech, termóstato, tomadas importantes etc). O restante equipamento eléctrico como (balastros, transformdores etc) estão de baixo do aquário.

Na passagem a circulação é feito por 9 saídas do close loop da bomba de retorno, falta ainda fabricar uns 3 acessórios para poder direccionar melhor 3 dessas saídas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Impressionante o desenho do aqua e o escumador a trabalhar !
Agora precisamos dumas fotos dos vivos  :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Temos palhacinhos bebes!!!

Gostaria de partilhar convosco uma bela experiencia que estou a viver. Após varias desovas a cerca de quatro anos atrás por um dos meus casais de ocellaris, este voltou a desovar. Desta vez vou fazer os possíveis para tentar tirar alguns. Deixo umas fotos do casal em questão e dos pequenitos.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Parabéms Nuno.

Ès Pai de uns milhares deles.... eheheheh.

Abraço e Boa sorte.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Parabéns Nuno pelos filhotes e pelo aquario.......coloca mais fotos do aqua para a malta ver.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Após 16 dias restam cerca de 50 dos primeiros que nasceram. Dos que nasceram esta semana (terça), estão mais de metade, impossível contar! Deixo agora fotos da terceira postura dos meus ocellaris posta hoje, irão nascer em principio terça ou quarta da semana que vem. Assim todas as semanas não me dão descanso  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Aqui vai algumas fotos, desculpem a ma qualidade mas só tenho telm

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Venho partilhar convosco os upgrades que ultimamente foram feitos ao set up, tentando cada vez mais automatizar mais partes do aquário tirando trabalho ao dono e melhorando cada vez mais as condições dos animais, afinal é esse o objectivo.

Começo por vos falar da minha ultima aquisição, a nova versão do Iks sms controler para poder estar em permanente contacto com o aquário (o nossa tranquilidade :yb665:  ). Esta nova versão já não necessita de telm, é só necessário adquirir um cartão sim, programar e esta pronto a funcionar. Também da Iks e já instalado o simod interface de 1  10v para poder controlar a 100% a iluminação e simular fazes da lua. 

Um novo reactor de kalk Custom Reef com pás magnéticas (a semelhança das voretech) e bóia magnética de control de nível. Um reactor 100% automático, capacidade de manter o kalk em suspenção permanente mantendo no entanto a agua cristalina na parte superior bem saturada e pronta a dosear. 

Uma espécie de rede também foi instalada. Após a perda de 2 clarkkis no ano passado, e no inicio deste ano, apos o meu tanneti ter saltado fora do aquário no mesmo sitio, felizmente salvo pela a minha mulher que ia a passar ouviu o a mexer pegou nele e atiro-o para dentro do aquário e até hoje ainda cá esta connosco muito bem de saúde, resolvi instalar uma espécie de rede, o menos visível quanto possível mas que fosse eficaz. Não esquecendo que este aquário só tem 2cm de vidro acima do nível de agua, dando o efeito de piscina para o qual foi projectado e que tanto gosto de ver mas da muita facilidade aos peixes de saltar fora, acredito que não o façam por falta de condições mas sim por um susto momentâneo. 
Problema no entanto resolvido  :HaEbouriffe:  


Próximos acessórios a instalar brevemente são 2 escumadores iguais ao que esta neste momento a trabalhar, triplicando assim o poder de escumação preparando o aquário para a introdução de corais no futuro próximo. Escumadores que funcionam exclusivamente com pedras difusoras, os três escumadores serão puxados por uma bomba Aqua Medic Mistral 4000L/h já instalada.  Instalação de um pressostato digital para automatizar a reposição de pressão de ar no sistema pneumático de válvulas anti-retorno que ira ser carregado por um pequeno compressor 12v. Uma bateria 12v a gás de alto rendimento, 1200 amp e capacidade de reserva de 56 Ahr, para eventuais falhas de energia. Um inversor de 12v / 220 que espero nunca ter de utilizar. Foi comprado desde o meu aquário, com a função de ser ligado ao carro em ultimo recurso numa falha muito prolongada de energia que poderá ser causada pelos os mais diversos factores entre muitos uma tempestade por ex. 

Próximo Material a adquirir será 2 lâmpadas 400w 20 000k para melhorar a iluminação e um reactor de cálcio com respectivo equipamento Co2. 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do material.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Material de primeira que aí tens. Parabéns!!!

Podes dizer o preço apróximado desse controlador por sms da IKS?
Fiquei interessado. :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:   Hugo

Este novo modelo ronda os 650

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Só falta uma do geral

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 





E agora uma foto do meu local preferido da sala, o lugar onde customo estar a ver o aquario e tv  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

sei se já prometi a muito tempo que tinha de ver isso ao vivo :Coradoeolhos:  

mas agora vou cobrar :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Com muito gosto Carlos, quando quiseres tens ca uns  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  a tua espera !

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Deixo aqui ficar umas foto dos escumadores já praticamente prontos a serem instalados, falta apenas alterar os copos (2 saídas, uma para o garrafão onde vai o lixo e uma de segurança directamente para o esgoto) também falta instalar a entrada e saída de agua que só será feita no local no dia de instalação devido ao espaço na sump ser mesmo muito reduzido. 



Ainda uma foto da bomba 4000L/h e das pedras difusoras Aqua Medic já alteradas, os escumadores vão trabalhar com 4 pedras cada um.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas nuno

Esses escumadores tao porreiros?
Como e o desempenho deles?
Fotos novas nao ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 


A instalação demorou um pouco mais do que estava a espera porque não queria mexer em nada sem ter mangueiras suplentes não vá rasgar uma  :yb665: tambem já estava na altura de as mudar e de arrumar um pouco a lavandaria, uso apenas mangueira 100% silicone e onde costumava comprar já não tinha, tive que mandar fazer 10m por encomenda que era o mínimo (26 x 36). Antes de adicionar mais dois escumadores experimentei varias soluções ao longo do tempo. Tive bons resultado com este modelo, a ideia seguinte seria para alem do que estava a funcionar acrescentar mais um para duplicar o poder de escumação e o terceiro ser de segurança, a ideia é que o terceiro não deve de tirar praticamente nada, estando a trabalhar em serie serve apenas de aviso para quando as pedras dos primeiros dois forem abaixo, injectar ozono só no primeiro. Quando finalmente consegui a mangueira instalei os escumadores, não começaram logo a trabalhar, como trabalham em serie e são alimentados por gravidade, tiveram que ser afinados aos poucos diminuindo a altura do primeiro para o segundo e depois de segundo para o terceiro. 

Agora vou adicionar mais uma bomba Mistral 4000 este fim de semana porque pelos os testes que tenho feito uma não chega! Também ando a procura de pedras de cerâmica que tenham a mesma performance que estas da aqua medic para não andar sempre a mexer/trocar pedrinhas e afinar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Nuno 
Continuas a fazer close loop com a iks?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Nuno,

Depois da nossa conversa cá em casa, fiz questão de ver o teu sistema mais uma vez e prestar atenção ao escumador, que tanto me falaste. Realmente parece mesmo uma maquina de tirar bosta. Temos que combinar para passar ai conforme combinado.


Abraço

----------


## Deolinda Almeida Santos

gostei muito de ver o teu aqua.. está muito bonito..
é muito diferente do normal dos aquarios, por isso o torna mais interessante.
espero também que corra tudo bem com os teus novos habitantes.. se eles vingarem todos, vais ter muito trabalho.. :Palmas: 


mais uma vez parabens! :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Venho partilhar com a malta este novo escumador ainda em construção. Como ainda esta em construção vale bem a pena o pessoal dar idéias para possíveis melhorias  :SbSourire2: 

Do meio para cima so esta pousado, ainda não tem pescoço nem o cone por de baixo do copo (ainda em construção). Ira ter 2 ocean runner 3500 com turbina de agulhas e 3 entradas para 6 pedras difusoras. 

O design penso ser um misto entre os escumadors aqua medic onde do meio para baixo á uma contra corrente puxando as bolhas para baixo max o tempo de contacto, metade da água ira sair por aqui. Do meio para cima é semelhante aos ati, bubble King etc onde o resto da água sai no meio reduzindo turbulência na parte superior.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas, 
isto não é um aquario isto é uma montra tecnologica . :tutasla:  .
Tudo muito bem pensado ,mesmo até ao ultimo promenor,parabens :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Só não percebo o porquê de 3 escumadores ,apesar de ser um aquario de grande litragem ,um escumador com capacidade para 4 ou 5 mil litros deveria de fazer o trabalho
Continuação de boa sorte com o projecto

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Bem meus amigos, apos 2 anos de barulho e muita insatisfação  :yb620:  devido ao barulho das bombas de circulação, a paz e sossego voltou ao reef a a sala com as novas Aqua Medic Oceanprop 15000. Para alem de serem mesmo silenciosas tanto fora de agua como dentro de agua para os peixes, a acirculação melhorou e bem  :yb665:  :yb665: 

Agora em vez de 4 vortech + closed loop tenho 2 Oceanprop 15000  + closed loop, que maravilha  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
faz assim diferença no barulho?
Tambem ando a procurar bombas silenciosas, onde compraste essas? quanto custaram?
Abraço

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Boas,
> faz assim diferença no barulho?
> Tambem ando a procurar bombas silenciosas, onde compraste essas? quanto custaram?
> Abraço


 :Olá: ab Aqua-Medic OceanProp 15000 - Aquaristikshop

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> ab Aqua-Medic OceanProp 15000 - Aquaristikshop


Boas,

em Portugal ... PET4YOU.NET PETSHOP ONLINE - AQUA MEDIC OCEANPROP 15000I

----------

